# Daily Devotion Tagalog



## Phyllis lin

hi, "*Daily Devotion Tagalog: 4 na Paraan Upang Mapanatili ang Isang Malapit na Relasyon sa Diyos*" is from google search.
How do you understand *Daily Devotion Tagalog?* Does it mean daily devotion in tagalog /filipino? If I say"establish a normal relationship with God through *daily devotion tagalog*", is it understandable or acceptable?
Please reply in English. Thank you in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

Since this is apparently the title of a book,  it might be better to say _Maintain a close relationship with God through_ *Daily Devotion Tagalog: 4 na Paraan Upang Mapanatili ang Isang Malapit na Relasyon sa Diyos*"
Based solely on the title, it indeed refers to a daily devotional written in Tagalog.


----------



## Un Adorador

from Merriam Webster
Devotions
*: *an act of prayer or private worship —usually used in plural - during his morning devotions
"...daily devotion*s* *in* Tagalog."


----------

